# looking for some specs.



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*hoyt webpage*

At hoytusa.com you can find your answer. Just click on "technical" then bow "tune charts." When you get to that page, just use the drop down menus on the each year to find your bow. 

I found specs for a 99 striker II the other day there, don't know if the year that the striker I has got the speeds listed for that year because some of the years don't include speed ratings.


----------

